# Sept17th Rosewood,NC Warmup Race



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Hello!

Rosewood Raceway, NC will host an Onroad Nats Warmup Race on Saturday September 17th. Right now details are being worked out for this race. But so far we have Stock and Mod Touring Classes. GP3300 battery limit. Basic Roar rules for all classes. Racing starts at 1pm Saturday. Friday will be open practice day. Tires are Takeoff/RP premounts only. Bring your own or buy them at the track (limited amount).

Other details being worked on. Call Glenn at (919)734-7754. Business hours are Mon, Tue, Thur, Fri, 9am-5:30pm and Sat, 9am-12noon.

Track location is:

Rosewood Raceway
651 Community Drive
Goldsboro, NC 27530

Track pic is below.... oh, and we run it clockwise this year.. hehe..

Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Another reminder, this Saturday August 20th, the track will be closed. So no racing this weekend. But they should resume racing again on the 27th...


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

We are back to racing this weekend!

Also, there is some talk about making the spec tire a Takeoff CS27 premount only. No other compounds allowed. This is because the Nationals tire is a CS27 premount. So others wanted to follow suit. I'll discuss this with Glenn and post more info on it as soon as possible.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Glenn has decided to keep the spec tire an open Takeoff/RP premount only. However a select few of us are gonna have a Gentleman's agreement and run Takeoff CS27 tires since we are goin to the Nats.

~Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Entry fee is $20. The track may or may not be sprayed with VHT just for this race. This is still pending..... More updates soon...


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

any 1/12th scle running there? also when does the carpet racing start


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

We haven't run 12th scale in awhile. Since carpet season. I think carpet season will start sometime in October. But that's not definite yet.

Anyways, the Trophy race is this weekend. Entry is still $20. Classes are Stock Touring, Mod Touring, and Tamiya TCS Mini class. Yes, we added on the Mini's for the locals who want to have some fun. Mini class is TCS rules. Stock and Mod are general Roar rules. Tires for Touring is still any premounted Takeoff or RP tire. Some of us are running CS27's only since that is what they will be running at the Nats. Also, more than likely, the track will be "treated" with sugar water using the same formula as the Nats next month.

Friday is still practice day opening up noonish. Saturday should be open up by 9am with racing starting at 1pm.

Any more questions just call Glenn or post on here. Come out and have some fun!!

~Jimmy Mac


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks For The Info Jimmy


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Race tomorrow!! Come out and have fun!


----------

